# 5 sai lầm quen thuộc khi trang điểm khiến bạn trông già nua hơn hẳn mà không hay biết



## vietmom (14/9/18)

_Mục tiêu của việc trang điểm là để có diện mạo rạng rỡ, trẻ trung hơn nhưng rất có thể là bạn đang mắc 5 sai lầm này và vô tình khiến mình trông "dừ" hơn vài tuổi._

*1. Lười kẻ lông mày*
Trừ khi bạn sinh ra với cặp mày dày rậm như siêu mẫu Cara Delevingne, đừng bao giờ bỏ qua bước kẻ lông mày. Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà người người nhà nhà đều chạy theo xu hướng lông mày rậm hay bỏ hàng triệu đồng ra để xăm gảy sợi đâu. Sự thực là cặp mày dày rậm, to bản khiến chủ nhân trở nên trẻ trung, tràn đầy sức sống hơn hẳn; ngược lại, một cặp mày thưa mỏng, mờ tịt làm khuôn mặt trông "dừ" hơn, thần sắc cũng kém đi vài bậc. Bạn có thể dùng chì, bột hay gel tùy sở thích với màu nhạt hơn màu tóc khoảng 1, 2 tông để có kết quả tự nhiên nhất.




​*2. Không dùng kem lót*
Kem lót là bí quyết hàng đầu cho lớp nền mịn đẹp không tì vết nhưng nhiều cô nàng lại thường bỏ qua "vũ khí" này và đây là một sai lầm rất lớn. Bạn biết đấy, chức năng của kem lót là lấp đầy lỗ chân lông, làm mờ nếp nhăn, tạo một lớp "phông" mịn mượt giúp kem nền tán lên trơn tru nhất có thể. Đó là chưa kể một số loại kem lót còn có chứa thành phần Hyaluronic Acid giúp da trở nên căng mọng, mướt mát hơn. Bỏ qua kem lót đồng nghĩa với việc bỏ qua hết những lợi ích "trẻ hóa" da tuyệt vời đó. Bấy nhiêu đủ để bạn sắm cho mình một lọ kem lót thật xịn chưa?




​*3. Dùng sai kem nền*
2 sai lầm khi dùng kem nền có thể khiến làn da của bạn trông già nua hơn hẳn chính là chọn sai màu kem nền và không tán đủ kỹ. Trong khi kem nền quá sáng hay quá tối đều khiến khuôn mặt bị lệch tông, gượng gạo thì việc tán qua loa lại gây ra tình trạng kem nền loang lổ, "dạo chơi" tung tăng trên bề mặt da như một lớp mặt nạ thay vì tiệp hẳn vào da. Để chọn được màu kem nền chuẩn nhất, bạn hãy thử lên vùng da gần xương quai hàm. Muốn có lớp nền thật mịn mượt tự nhiên, bạn hãy tán kem nền với bông mút ẩm.




​*4. Mặc kệ quầng thâm mắt*
Quầng thâm mắt là thủ phạm hàng đầu làm cho khuôn mặt trở nên tiều tụy, mệt mỏi, thiếu sức sống, vô hình trung cộng thêm cho chủ nhân vài cái xuân xanh. Để làm bừng sáng khuôn mặt xám xịt, tất cả những gì bạn cần là một chút kem che khuyết điểm cho vùng da dưới mắt. Để kem che khuyết điểm dễ tán đều hơn và lâu trôi hơn, khi bôi kem lót bạn nhờ đứng bỏ qua vùng da dưới mắt.




​*5. Không đánh má hồng*
Gò má hây hây, hồng hào dễ thương luôn tạo cảm giác trẻ trung, "cute phô mai que". Đây cũng là một trong những bí kíp làm nên vẻ dễ thương, ngọt ngào trứ danh của các hot girl Hàn Quốc. Để có cặp má ửng hồng tự nhiên nhất, bạn hãy dùng má hồng dạng kem thay vì cho dạng phấn.




​_Nguồn: Byrdie_​


----------

